# Photoghraphy Education



## James Baranski (May 26, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I decided I am going to take the plunge into photography. I developed a long term plan on going into business. I have a friend who is a professional photographer but never went full time into a business. He is very  good.

I convinced him into going into business with me but I am new to photography. We both discussed he could mentor me but both of us work full time jobs and we agreed schooling would be the best progression for me. I do not have time to get a degree full time so local community college would probably be best but I am asking is there any online courses(not expensive) you all can recommend?

The business will be weddings, portraits, business, web pages, real estate and things of that nature/ My buddy has a studio at home so studio photography  and all the others can be covered by him i the interim and obviously me being the apprentice.

I am just looking into different ways to get me up to speed to help me progress with this 2-5 year plan. I understand the basics of photography but lighting, composition and things of that nature is seriously needed. I figured, basic photography, lighting, post editing, portrait photography, weddings and things like this would be the primary focal point.

I will stop here and look at any advise the forum brings.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 26, 2015)

Don't ever quit the full time jobs and be prepared for your saving to take a hit while you get all the gear required to set everything up, advertise and promote your business.  Good luck.


----------



## James Baranski (May 26, 2015)

imagemaker46 said:


> Don't ever quit the full time jobs and be prepared for your saving to take a hit while you get all the gear required to set everything up, advertise and promote your business.  Good luck.


This I already know! Thanks buddy!


----------



## docsbo (May 26, 2015)

Hi James !



James Baranski said:


> ... but I am asking is there any online courses(not expensive) you all can recommend?



Well this is not really online or cheap, but I must say that Ming Thein's videos have made a big difference to my photography. There's a lot for the beginner and also the more advanced photographer, of course  YMMV: 

The blog: Ming Thein Photographer - worth exploring, take your time.
About his videos: http://blog.mingthein.com/teaching-store/
The catalog: Ming Thein Teaching Store

I'm a fan of his methods & technique, but do disagree with his philosophy sometimes 

Regards,

Stan


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 26, 2015)

Developing a multi year plan seems better than expecting this to happen quickly, but photographers I've known seemed to be experienced photographers before they got into doing paid work in photography.

If you're at the point of needing to take classes then I'd expect it could be a long time before this is viable as a business. It doesn't seem like you'd even know yet if you're good at it or will love it enough to do the work involved. Even as a sideline it takes a good bit of time and effort.

Finding classes thru community art centers or adult continuing ed. could be an option. In my area there are community colleges that offer a one or two year program in photography. You could take a look at American Society of Media Photographers or look up PPA or other pro photographers organizations to get some ideas. ASMP is having their Business As UnUsual webinar tomorrow (Wednesday), no cost, just sign up.


----------



## James Baranski (May 26, 2015)

docsbo said:


> Hi James !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan


----------



## James Baranski (May 26, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Developing a multi year plan seems better than expecting this to happen quickly, but photographers I've known seemed to be experienced photographers before they got into doing paid work in photography.
> 
> If you're at the point of needing to take classes then I'd expect it could be a long time before this is viable as a business. It doesn't seem like you'd even know yet if you're good at it or will love it enough to do the work involved. Even as a sideline it takes a good bit of time and effort.
> 
> Finding classes thru community art centers or adult continuing ed. could be an option. In my area there are community colleges that offer a one or two year program in photography. You could take a look at American Society of Media Photographers or look up PPA or other pro photographers organizations to get some ideas. ASMP is having their Business As UnUsual webinar tomorrow (Wednesday), no cost, just sign up.


Thanks


----------



## James Baranski (May 26, 2015)

Is Lynda.com a good source?


----------



## Light Guru (May 26, 2015)

If you want to have your own photography business then take business classes!  Those will do you more good then photography classes will.


----------



## Light Guru (May 26, 2015)

James Baranski said:


> Is Lynda.com a good source?



A vary good source!


----------



## James Baranski (May 26, 2015)

Light Guru said:


> If you want to have your own photography business then take business classes!  Those will do you more good then photography classes will.


I am looking for photography classes. Business part is easy. I am a college grad and took business courses..


----------



## James Baranski (May 26, 2015)

Light Guru said:


> James Baranski said:
> 
> 
> > Is Lynda.com a good source?
> ...


can you elaborate?


----------



## dennybeall (May 26, 2015)

A small business needs talent and management. Management can help talent but should concentrate on business. I'd second the advice to keep your day jobs. I'd suggest you concentrate on the business and marketing side to bring value to the partnership.  You can learn about commercial photography and use some of the information from previous posters to learn how to take good photos. By bringing value to the partnership you earn the skills you gain from your partner.


----------



## James Baranski (May 26, 2015)

dennybeall said:


> A small business needs talent and management. Management can help talent but should concentrate on business. I'd second the advice to keep your day jobs. I'd suggest you concentrate on the business and marketing side to bring value to the partnership.  You can learn about commercial photography and use some of the information from previous posters to learn how to take good photos. By bringing value to the partnership you earn the skills you gain from your partner.


day job is not being left behind!


----------



## Light Guru (May 26, 2015)

James Baranski said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > James Baranski said:
> ...



Why don't you just sign up for the free trial and find out for yourself.


----------



## James Baranski (May 26, 2015)

Light Guru said:


> James Baranski said:
> 
> 
> > Light Guru said:
> ...


I did LOL


----------



## rexbobcat (May 27, 2015)

If you're looking for a more organized way of learning photography, the New York Institute of Photography has online classes, although I do not know how much they cost. 
Photography Courses - New York Institute of Photography

There's also Creative Live, which also has many, many courses available. 
CreativeLive Free Live Online Classes - Learn. Be Inspired.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 27, 2015)

You're looking down the road a couple of years to open the business, taking time to think about what you believe you will be skilled enough to shoot, well enough to separate yourself from the photographers that have already established themselves that have put in 15-20-30 years building both skill and experience.  You are basically starting from a zero skill and experience point, looking for online courses to "teach" you how to take pictures.  You are working with someone else that knows more about cameras than you do, how much experience does he have? 

What do you believe will give you the edge over the established photographers?  It's a serious question that you have to ask yourself.


----------



## AlanKlein (May 27, 2015)

Find a local wedding photographer where you can provide your unskilled (at first) labor "for free" so you can practice and learn the business. (art and business sides).     You'll learn a lot and see if you really are good at it and if it is really what you want.  Good luck and lots of success.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 28, 2015)

AlanKlein said:


> Find a local wedding photographer where you can provide your unskilled (at first) labor "for free" so you can practice and learn the business. (art and business sides).     You'll learn a lot and see if you really are good at it and if it is really what you want.  Good luck and lots of success.




If the Op hasn't figured out how to use light or compose an image why would an established wedding photographer give him an opportunity.  It has been my experience working around amateurs that really have no clue where to stand, where they are not in the way, are a distraction, shooting a wedding doesn't need additional distractions.   Many people feel that learning how to read light correctly, and see it, not just look at the bright part, but really see light is a basic principal of photography.  It goes well beyond basic and takes a lot of time to understand.  I hope the Op has the patience and underlying skill to become a competent photographer.


----------



## gsgary (May 28, 2015)

Just get your camera from Best Buy and your automatically qualified as a pro wedding photographer


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 30, 2015)

Has the Op left the building?


----------

